# Gun Barrel Decal Ideas



## chardin2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone have any original ones? I know there are a lot of them out there.  What are your favorites?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 16, 2013)

"topwater"


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Meat slinger


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 16, 2013)

"I live to see my face on Instagram and Facebook" or "Do I look cool enough yet?"


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 16, 2013)

*I missed*

or oh well


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 16, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> "topwater"


 Exactly what i thought!!!


----------



## RAYM (Aug 17, 2013)

"Thuglife"


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Aug 17, 2013)

Dreaming of Arkansas


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Smoke pole, wack em & stackem, fly by here


----------



## WarfBow (Aug 17, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> "topwater"



Pot meet kettle


----------



## masonbell1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Head buster.Since my gun is a multipurpose gun for ducks and turkeys


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 17, 2013)

Thunder road


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Aug 18, 2013)

None of them. Don't do that.


----------



## tarrendale (Aug 18, 2013)

Meat stick


----------



## RAYM (Aug 18, 2013)

Air traffic controller


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 18, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> "topwater"





Woods Savvy said:


> Thunder road



One and the same.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 18, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> One and the same.



You know he is reading this just wishing he could post back


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine says "ALL FLOCKED UP".


----------



## creeksidelc (Aug 18, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> "topwater"



Definitely this one


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 18, 2013)

Guess I'm just to old to understand the need.  Now if I had a show and some sponser wanted to pay to put their name on there, it might be a different matter.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 19, 2013)

*You said it so well*



The Flying Duckman said:


> Guess I'm just to old to understand the need.  Now if I had a show and some sponser wanted to pay to put their name on there, it might be a different matter.


 I dont use decals I stencil mine. Zombie Killer is on mine.


----------



## JamHunts (Aug 19, 2013)

Woods Savvy said:


> Thunder road



Thought yours said CHEESECAKES


----------



## 91lawrence (Aug 21, 2013)

Woods Savvy said:


> Thunder road



hahaha


----------



## chardin2 (Aug 26, 2013)

Air Traffic Controller! Sweet


----------



## labradoodle (Aug 27, 2013)

crew cab


----------



## bighunter23 (Aug 27, 2013)

"Turn em and burn em"


----------



## FOD (Aug 27, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> none of them. Don't do that.



x2.


----------



## Big Tip (Aug 27, 2013)

How about "Haunted House" or "Scary Movie" since most of you idiots only frighten the birds when you shoot any way?


----------



## CootCartel (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine says... If you can read this.. Expect stray pellets!


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 28, 2013)

"I shoot tamies"


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 1, 2013)

This tread was started as a joke, right?


----------



## jeremyledford (Sep 1, 2013)

Lead, the original Black Cloud


----------



## Steven Farr (Sep 2, 2013)

Scrammage


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2013)

*You just dont know*



jeremyledford said:


> Lead, the original Black Cloud


 Man I miss lead. 3 inch number 6 out of an IC barrel = a wall of lead and it killed out to 35 yards every time.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 4, 2013)

Feather Duster


----------



## watermedic (Sep 4, 2013)

SEACMCDI!!

So Easy A Cave Man Could Do It!!


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 4, 2013)

Death from below.....about every 7th trigger pull.


----------

